# Local hardwood seller in East Texas?



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey guys,
I'm not sure how many of you Lumberjocks live in East Texas so most of ya'll probably wont have an answer for me! haha But the only place locally that I was able to buy good hardwood lumber has shut down (located in Mt. Enterprise) and I don't know of any other good places to buy from close to here. I would hate to have to drive to either Houston or Dallas in order to just buy lumber. Being located in Nacogdoches (right in the middle of East Texas), that is a 2.5 - 3 hour drive one way and is inconvenient for me. I figure there would be some around Tyler or Longview but haven't found any. Any of ya'll had any luck?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

You can try M&G Sawmill in Huntsville, Tx. Sorry I can't find anything closer.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

AandCstyle 
I actually saw them a little while ago and forgot about them! Thanks for the reminder  I checked that wood finder website and that sawmill IS the closest to me. However, the place I used to buy from wasn't listed on the site so I'm hoping there's some other unlisted ones out there..There HAS to be because the only thing out here is trees and forests! haha


----------



## Derakon (Jun 19, 2012)

There's always Google Maps . Lots of hits there; presumably some of them will be helpful!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm trying to recall, but I think there is a guy who routinely posts on Craigslist around the Kaufman area, which might not be too bad for you. I actually have family in the Athens/Gun Barrel City area, but haven't really had a chance to take advantage of that yet.

Still, it's worth checking Craigslist, if you don't already.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Try this at YP.com


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

That's exactly what I'm looking for, Dallas. Thanks!


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes. Look on Craigslist. A lot of Sawyers like myself advertise on Craigslist.


----------



## Pops323 (May 18, 2016)

There is a hardwood store in Shreveport. Look for Deano Hardwoods, It is in Slack Industrial Park.
Pops


----------



## SenecaWoodArt (Dec 19, 2013)

Elder Hardwood located in Mt Union which is outside of Kirbyville. They specialize in cypress, but have a HUGE hardwood selection. They are the mill and they kiln dry. No show room, but they have several acres of covered storage. Yes, they sell to the public. I buy from them quite often. As you said earlier, we are in a forested area, so they have the local hardwood. If you need exotics, then I would recommend Arcadia Hardwood in Rose City, located between Beaumont and Orange. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Zboom (Dec 15, 2011)

Check our Runquist Sawmill, I've bought from them before when I was working in Tyler. They have a Facebook page


----------



## Jspike (Jan 10, 2019)

Try East Texas Hardwoods, near Pittsburg. It's a family owned sawmill and they have tons of hardwoods in various sheds, all under roof. All roughsawn. They do have kiln. They carry some exotics. Excellent guys to deal with. No showroom, it's in the country. Can find their number in google.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

Haha, I lived in Chandler back in the 70s , Wildwood, worked all over the Tyler area and have family there.
Small world.


----------

